
How we came to create a new image placeholder algorithm, BlurHash - mkr-hn
https://wolt.com/blog/hq/2019/07/01/how-we-came-to-create-a-new-image-placeholder-algorithm-blurhash/
======
mkr-hn
The author also developed the Toot! app for Mastodon.

[https://mastodon.social/@tootapp](https://mastodon.social/@tootapp)

This is the algorithm behind Mastodon's new preview blurring.

[https://mastodon.social/@tootapp/102348941167059848](https://mastodon.social/@tootapp/102348941167059848)

